# Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

Hab eben Facebook gelesen, dass die Kult-Angelsendung einen neuen Sendeplatz erhält. Künftig gibt's die Angelunterhaltung mit Heinz Galling und Horst Hennings sonntags von 13.30 bis 14.00 Uhr im NDR Fernsehen. Los geht's am 7. Oktober. Dann sind die beiden Angler mit Angel Anni auf dem Kutter. Ick freu mir! |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Ich freu mich auch, die Sendung ist klasse.


----------



## lighty09 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hab eben Facebook gelesen, dass die Kult-Angelsendung einen neuen Sendeplatz erhält. Künftig gibt's die Angelunterhaltung mit Heinz Galling und Horst Hennings sonntags von 13.30 bis 14.00 Uhr im NDR Fernsehen. Los geht's am 7. Oktober. Dann sind die beiden Angler mit Angel Anni auf dem Kutter. Ick freu mir! |supergri



Vielen Dank für die Info. Direkt mal aufnehmen :q


----------



## Polarfuchs (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Cool, danke für die Info!


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Moin.


Wird auch zeit das es weitergeht.Immer gut anzuschauen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Na ja,der völlig "überdrehte" Heinz Galling.......wer es haben muss.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

die alternative wäre dann die wackelbilder auf dmax


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> die alternative wäre dann die wackelbilder auf dmax



Ja,das nervt beides.


----------



## Frankko (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Gibt es denn keine vernünftige Angelsendung im TV?


----------



## Polarfuchs (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Nö, selbst auf den Doku-Pay-Kanälen nicht mehr... Selbst Planet TV hat Waidwerk als eigenen Pay-Channel "outgesourced"...
Unter dem Aspekt Unterhaltungswert betrachtet, finde ich persönlich Rute raus garnicht so übel!! Ich werde nie vergessen, wie der Didi fast whahnsinnig wurde mit dem Galling an Bord 
Aber ist halt Geschmackssache, sprach der Affe und biss in die Seife


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Ich bin totaler Fan der Sendung. Ich finde, dass Galling und Horst ein echtes Dreamteam sind. Man darf auch nie vergessen, dass sich die Sendung nicht nur an Angler wendet. Sie soll unterhalten und nicht in erster Linie Anglerwissen vermitteln. Ich lache jedenfalls viel und herzhaft beim Zuschauen. Ich kenne die beiden ja persönlich und kann echt sagen: Die sind beide ganz genau so, wie sie in der Sendung rüberkommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Bin auch totaler Fan der beiden.:vik:


----------



## Eggi 1 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Auf jeden Fall ist die neue Sendezeit wesentlich besser, 
als die Alte, samstags nachmittags.


----------



## Zanderbräter (29. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Danke für die Info.

Heinz Galling und Horst Hennings finde ich beide unterhaltsam.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Ich habs auch gelesen und mich sehr gefreut. Ich mag die Sendung und das Moderatoren-Team.


----------



## Kallex (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Ohne Heinz Galling wäre die Sendung sehenswert. Der Typ geht einfach gar nicht. IMHO


----------



## jkc (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*



Kallex schrieb:


> Ohne Heinz Galling wäre die Sendung sehenswert.



Moin, 
gewagte Aussage, ohne ihn wäre es doch ein ganz anderes Format. Ist für mich ein wenig so, wie zu sagen, wenn es in der Sendung nicht ums Angeln ginge, wäre sie sehenswert.:q
 Mir haben die meisten Sendungen, die ich davon gesehen habe gefallen.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Innos (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Ich finde die Sendung super! Gerade durch Heinz und Horst finde ich keine Folge langweilig, irgendwas ist immer. :q


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Yeah!:vik:
Danke für die Info, direkt die Serienaufnahme aktiviert.
Finde die Beiden auch super. Sehr unterhaltsam, sieht sich meine Frau sogar an. Meine Tochter steht allerdings mehr auf Freestyle fischen mit Eric Young.


----------



## exstralsunder (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> . Los geht's am 7. Oktober. Dann sind die beiden Angler mit Angel Anni auf dem Kutter. Ick freu mir! |supergri



Nö nö...geht schon am 3.Oktober los:
https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...nt-Spezial-Faeroeer-Inseln,sendung825054.html


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Ich freu mich auch, die Sendung ist klasse.Der 3.Oktober ist schon vorgemerkt.#6


----------



## offense80 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Das ist ja genial. Ich finde die beiden auch total klasse. Horst, der immer am verzweifeln ist wenn Heinz da seine Tänze aufführt.... Am geilsten fand ich wo Heinz mit diesem Klootstock über den Graben springen wollte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szME3pErLZ8


----------



## Hering 58 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

Klootstock - Fail, ich müsste wieder Lachen.:q:q:m


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. September 2018)

*AW: Rute Raus, der Spaß beginnt: Neuer Sendeplatz*

so laut , konfus und überdreht der gallig ist, frag ich mich, wie der es zum sender geschafft hat. aber ok ,die sendung lebt von den gegensätzen und wenn horst die augen verdreht, feier ich das ab.

das self maketing der blondine mit pink tick, spar ich mir .es gibt schon viel zu viele von diesen litfaßsäulen


----------

